# recruitment agencies



## shezza321 (Mar 14, 2012)

Hi all,

I'm in the UK at the moment and have been desperately trying to find a job. Can anyone give me names if recruitment agencies?

I am looking for Payroll or HR jobs, any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you


----------



## Harms100 (Mar 18, 2012)

Hi Shezza, it's a good question - I'm looking for employment too so any details on trusted recruitment agencies would be s great help. This ex pat forum is really informative so I bet there will be done useful responses....fingers crossed, lol!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

There is a very large list of recruiters on the 'READ BEFORE YOU POST' sticky and you'll find even more if you do a search here in the forum (or in old good plain google)


----------



## shezza321 (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks 

Cause I'm using this on my phone I don't get to see them things but will def look into this thanks again


----------



## Pradiprn (Jul 21, 2011)

shezza321 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm in the UK at the moment and have been desperately trying to find a job. Can anyone give me names if recruitment agencies?
> 
> ...


Digby Morgan works exclusively on HR jobs. They are present in UAE. You can also connect with Charterhouse, Gulf recruitment group et al. A good place to start would be to register on bayt which is local job board


----------

